# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Superbowl Picks

## Pete Hanlin

Ok, if you need to make a lot of money let me give you a tip!  Last year, I managed to pick all but one playoff game _incorrectly_!

This year, however, I'll go with my head instead of with my heart and pick teams that I actually think will win instead of who I like better...  

That said, here are the picks to bet _against_ if you want to be a rich man/woman:

AFC
Steelers defeat Ravens
Patriots defeat Raiders

NFC
Bears defeat  Eagles
Rams defeat Packers

*Divisional Championships*

AFC
Steelers defeat Patriots

NFC
Rams defeat Bears

*Superbowl*
Rams defeat Steelers

Now, in a perfect world, the Steelers would be meeting the Bears in the Superbowl at snowy Soldier Field (but hey, in a perfect world, I'd have skybox tickets to watch the Colts play in this year's Superbowl)!

So, what are YOUR picks for this year's Superbowl?

----------


## Norman

personally I believe if the patriots beat the raiders they will play the rams in the superbowl :cheers:

----------


## John R

> _Originally posted by Pete Hanlin_ 
> *Ok, if you need to make a lot of money let me give you a tip!  Last year, I managed to pick all but one playoff game incorrectly!
> 
> *


Ok Pete, can you use the same formula again telling us the answers then we can go to the bookies but will reverse the bets...:shiner:

----------


## kjw1231

Rams over the Patriots....

----------


## Mikef

Go Pats!!!!!!!!!!:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers::cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

----------


## gebe33

The Ravens haven't played well during the regular season but they still have an awful lot of defensive talent. I think they will beat the Steelers and unfortuantly the Pats and go to the superbowl agian. In the NFC the Rams are the best team in the NFL this year and I think they will beat the Packers to get to the superbowl where they will beat the Ravens badly. But I hope I'm wrong and the Pats go all the way!!!

----------


## chip anderson

Never rule out Bret Farve,  if he's in the mood he will go all the way,  if not all the Kings Horses and all the kings men will not help Green Bay.  But  us Mississippi Boys can always come thorugh if we are of a mind to.

Chip

I forgot, there is another Mississippi Boy who's team must never be written off when he plays.   His name is Mr. Rice.  Or course now that he has gotten "too old to play" he's only good for 40-45 yards a reception.

----------


## hcjilson

If you southern boys want to see how football is played in the snow.......tune in tomorrow night when Oakland comes to New England!The Pats aren't looking beyond tomorrow night! When the next step comes......they'll take it.Its Oakland only for the next 24 hours.Que Sera...Sera!
Unfortuanately I am due at a dinner party and only the fortunes of the weather will allow me to watch from the comfort of my living room.The weather report seems to indicate I have a better than even chance of being home!!! hj

----------


## Sean

I'm with Mikef and harry on this one. And for both the Pat's and harry's sake.........Let it snow, Let it snow, Let it snow.  :D

----------


## Night Train

Go with any team that starts with R

hmmmm .....*E* agles vs. *B* ears......

theres no R....thats OK, this ones easy....Eagles by 5.

----------


## Mikef

At Half-Time the Pat will be up 10 to 7 and the will win 20 to 10.

Troy brown will run back  two punts for TD's

:drop: 


Ok!  I Just hope the Pats Win!

Harry & Sean the Cape is getting more snow tonight than in Foxboro.   I think you should stay home Harry!

Pats, Bruins, Celtics, and the 700Ml $$$$$ Red Sox!  Things are looking up in New England!   :cheers: :bbg: :D ;)

----------


## Mikef

Hey Harry!

Your not going to Marshall G's House are you!!

----------


## hcjilson

Marshall has invited Sue and I to White Cliffs for super sunday.It's always "nice" to be with the country club set during a sporting event! They're so sedate!:D :D :D 

Mike, it would be something special to see Troy Brown have the game of his life.He's been the team workhorse all year and no one can believe he didn't get pro bowl! Prediction - he will be team mvp for the season.Even Brady would vote for it!

Have fun watching, everyone!

hj

----------


## Night Train

> _Originally posted by Night Train_ 
> *Go with any team that starts with R
> 
> hmmmm .....E agles vs. B ears......
> 
> theres no R....thats OK, this ones easy....Eagles by 5.*



I guess its OK to quote myself.....I said go with the teams that start with "r" and I was right....Kind of...

*R* ef  or *R* ule

The Patriots have the men in stripes to thank for that win.

As for the RAVENS? I am disgusted. I expect playoff caliber football during the playoffs. They look horrible. They look like people of another profession trying football for the first time.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

I think gameday in Foxboro will be extremely snowy...  The Raiders will probably jump out to oh, about a 10 point lead.  Then, out of the blinding snow, the Wunderkid Brady will lead the Pats back to within a field goal.  

As time winds down, I see the Raiders forcing a decisive fumble to end the game... but wait, the crystal ball becomes cloudy at this point... I see a wobbly, gangly looking kick barely clearing the crossbar!

(Yeah, right.  What a game!  Congrats to all you Pat fans out there, but enjoy it this week, because next week, you travel to the land of the terrible towels, and the crystal ball sees bad news a comin'.)  To anyone out there who is a Raider's fan, I must admit that I'm STILL scratching my head as to how that wasn't a fumble!  (An incomplete pass!?!  Puhleeeezzzze!)  Still, it was an awesome setting for a football game!  I hope Pittsburgh is equally white next weekend!

BTW, the Rams are making short order of the Pack, so it looks like 3 of 4 for me- not too shabby!  I think the Eagles will give the Rams a better run than Chicago would, but the Rams are still looking like the best team in the NFL, and without having to travel to either real turf or a chilly atmosphere, I think Warner & Co. is capable of beating anyone this year.

----------


## hcjilson

I wasn't going to tell anyone this but last night when I saw Brady fumble with just over a minute to go I was so disappointed I changed the channel.The program I was watching was no better so I went in and got ready for bed.My wife had fallen asleep on the couch and I woke her so she could move to more comfortable quarters."How did the Patriots do?" she asked grogily.I told her what had happened then remembering  what Pete had said about no one expecting them to do that well this year, My spirits picked up and I said well I'll tune into the post game conference......only to find out the game was in overtime!!YAHOOO! I shouted and went on to watch the incredible events which followed.Any victory is a good victory!Only Justice for the Raiders who were awarded an AFC championship game over the Patriots 25 years ago via a bad call of a ref on Sugar Bear Hamilton.Then Ronnie Lott did in Darryl Stingley the following preseason.YEAH! it couldn't have been any sweeter than it was last night!!On to Pittsburgh and the PA contingent!
hj

----------


## gebe33

Of course that was a foward pass! I don't know why I was yelling at the tube. It wasn't a fumble. Ok maybe it was but the rule stands as is and it was a great game if you were a Pats fan. The Steelers looked awlful good and The Ravens were helpless. I don't think The Pats will be able to beat the Steelers but on any given Sunday.... The Rams still look like the best team in football.
Tom

----------


## Sean

I really think the pats can take the steelers. As for the rams ???? ......Looks like i'll have to wait  until sundays game and see .  :D

----------


## stephanie

Ok here is EXACTLY what is gonna happen per my husband...of course this is the same man who still was insisting the Dolphins were gonna win...anyway the Superbowl will be The Steelers and the Rams...Steelers will win. Actually wouldn't mind seeing the Eagles get in as I have felt sorry for them for years. It would be kind of cool seeing The Eagles play the Steelers have an entire Pennsylvania super bowl!

Steph

----------


## EyeManFla

Nothing I would love to see more than the Battle of the Turnpike....but the Iggles won't make it past the Rams..............

But then, neither will the Steelers or the Pats...........

----------


## Night Train

After a day to think about the emaculate incompletion, I still cant believe it. But, That was a very AMAZING kick to send it in to overtime.

Steelers Rams, Rams by 10

----------


## chip anderson

O.K.  so de boys from de South chose not to shine.

I stopped betting on foot ball years ago as I seemed to lose.

Chip

----------


## hcjilson

To quote my brother in law..."The Patriots *did*  win the game! They scored more points than Oakland and Venateri *did*  kick a 45 yd field goal to tie!" Give Pittsburg the edge for the home field advantage but I think the "never say die" Patriots have a better than even chance to make it to New Orleans, and another shot at the Rams.
hj

----------


## Pete Hanlin

"Harry will watch this Sunday,
his Patriots silver and blue,
Hoping against hope just maybe,
Brady can rifle some through...

But the fourth quarter closing,
and the AFC has chosen its best,
Foxboro hankies will be blowing,
as their Patriots come home to rest.

But Pittsburgh fans will soon eat crow,
for their Steelers fleeting revelry,
Sounds the final gun of the Superbowl,
the Rams will again reign supreme...

Now a St. Louie fan I am not,
and Warner is no friend of mine,
But Faulk and company are undeniably hot,
So I'll wait next year for my COLTS to shine!"

Rams 35  Eagles 24
Steelers 31  Patriots 13

----------


## Sean

Good  poem,
But  i dont think the pat's deserve such a wide spread(31-13). I hope the steelers take them just as lightly.  It's going to be a tough game for both sides . but im going  for the pat's by 3. I'm also betting it will be a low scoring game. I dont think either team has a chance to get up to 31.

----------


## EyeManFla

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by Pete Hanlin_ 

Now a St. Louie fan I am not,
and Warner is no friend of mine,
But Faulk and company are undeniably hot,
So I'll wait next year for my COLTS to shine!"



They took a good first step towards next season today!

----------


## Night Train

> _Originally posted by Sean_ 
> *Good  poem,
> But  i dont think the pat's deserve such a wide spread(31-13). I'm also betting it will be a low scoring game. I dont think either team has a chance to get up to 31.*



There IS ONE outside chance of the PATS winning and hitting 30 points. It would only happen if they get a 14 nothing jump on a fluke play or if Pittsburh botches it. Like may a Kordell INT ran back for the TD.

----------


## hcjilson

Pete, you are, indeed, a man of many talents.....unfortunately prognostication may not be one of them.I must, in truth, observe that you are 3 for 4 at this point.Monday will be a better indicator.I will also observe that you are not leaving much up to chance.

Night Train, there are a LOT more ways the Patriots could pull this off. Eleven on offense and Eleven on Defense.I have tried to point out the major difference between this team and teams of the past.This team plays together.They feed off one another, and they act as a unit.They do whats best for the team.That began with the coach who against all reason to the contrary placed the second stringer in charge.The coach took a leadership position and gave the team a leader on the field.The team has responded in kind, even the displaced quarterback is helping his replacement.They have been acting as one for most of the season.

The Patriots won't win this game because of a fluke on the part of Pittsburgh, they'll win it because of a team effort.Should they lose it, that too will be as a team.

Those of you who watched the Oakland game seem to remember only the "fumble/forward pass" thing.You should also remember that the Raiders failed to stop the Patriots when they could have prevented the tieing (45yd) field goal.They also failed to stop Patten on his fouth down run for the first down which put Venateri in position to kick the winning field goal.The Raiders didn't lose that game because of a bad call they lost it because they didn't score enough points. The Patriots won it....fair and square.
My prediction is also a low scoring game with the field goal kickers making the difference! hj

----------


## Mikef

Remember 1986!

The Pats made it to the Superbowl as the wild card team!  How - I still don't know!  I do know that they are much better this year than back then.

The spread is up to 10 points!  I think (and Hope) the Pats could win it all.  Yes and even beat the Rams!

We have been waiting too long up hear in New England!  


I am a true New England fan.   So if they don't win !      In the true New England spirit I'll be  back to tell you  how much the Pats SUCK! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sean

> _Originally posted by Night Train_ 
> *
> 
> 
> There IS ONE outside chance of the PATS winning and hitting 30 points. It would only happen if they get a 14 nothing jump on a fluke play or if Pittsburh botches it. Like may a Kordell INT ran back for the TD.*


                           Even though i would like those odds i still don't think it will be a high scoring game. But  still............there's nothing wrong with wishful thinking. :)

----------


## Sean

> _Originally posted by hcjilson_ 
> *This team plays together.They feed off one another, and they act as a unit.They do whats best for the team.That began with the coach who against all reason to the contrary placed the second stringer in charge.The coach took a leadership position and gave the team a leader on the field.The team has responded in kind, even the displaced quarterback is helping his replacement.They have been acting as one for most of the season.
> 
> The Patriots won't win this game because of a fluke on the part of Pittsburgh, they'll win it because of a team effort.Should they lose it, that too will be as a team.
> 
> Those of you who watched the Oakland game seem to remember only the "fumble/forward pass" thing.You should also remember that the Raiders failed to stop the Patriots when they could have prevented the tieing (45yd) field goal.They also failed to stop Patten on his fouth down run for the first down which put Venateri in position to kick the winning field goal.The Raiders didn't lose that game because of a bad call they lost it because they didn't score enough points. The Patriots won it....fair and square.
> My prediction is also a low scoring game with the field goal kickers making the difference! hj*


 Par for the course harry,my feeling's exactly. GO PATS !

----------


## Sean

> _Originally posted by Mikef_ 
> *
> I am a true New England fan.   So if they don't win !      In the true New England spirit I'll be  back to tell you  how much the Pats SUCK!*


 There gonna win ..........so it looks like you won't have to do that.  ;)

----------


## hcjilson

I know its only half time but.....I noticed Ian was online and I've no time to write 2 messages so this is it!14- 3 New England which is a sure indication that the TEAM showed up to play.Its no indication of what the final score will be but it sure is an indication that the New England TEAM is for real!To all you non believers out there, If they make it to New Orleans.......you will watch a group of individuals who have been to the bottom. rise to the top by sheer intestinal fortitude.If they don't make it today.....they have been a wonder to watch thoughout the season and I for one,( knowing there are many out there) am proud of them.
to Pete who started this thread, thanks for giving me the attitude that brought me back to watch the waning minutes of the Oakland game.
off to the second half for who knows what......
hj

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Pete fortold a Pat demise
and a Steeler victory...
But Foxboro fans now seem wise
in this "Year of destiny!"

And now we wait to find their foe
an Eagle or a Ram,
To the Big Easy Harry'll go,
the happy Patriot fan!

I had to speak at an Optician's conference till 4:30pm, so I missed the first game.  One look at Bill Cowher's face (during the post game interview) when I walked through the door, and I knew there would be no reason to watch the game I had taped!

So, one of my brother's teams has already lost this weekend, we'll have to see if the other's team (the Eagles) can hold on to their precarious lead... Then I'll make my hilarious Superbowl prediction!  (I TOLD you guys I was no good at this!)

----------


## Sean

> _Originally posted by Pete Hanlin_ 
> *And now we wait to find their foe
> an Eagle or a Ram,
> To the Big Easy Harry'll go,
> the happy Patriot fan!*


Ya just gotta love it . Off we go to the Super Bowl.Even though the pats won..........they sure kept the ref's busy with all the penalties. Looks like the Ram's so far........Go Pat's!!!  :cheers:

----------


## Mikef

I'm going out on a limb but I think the Pats can do it

Go Pats

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

----------


## Night Train

My Wife thought the colts were playing I was so excited. I HATE the steelers and I LOVE to see them lose. Way to go PATS (My second favorite team is anyone who plays Pittsburgh)
:cheers:

----------


## hcjilson

Well Pete......Its Monday....and while your prognosticatory skills may have slipped, you are beginning to shine as a poet! Its a shame you didn't get to see the game.It was fun to watch and I'm not saying that because the Pats won.....it would have been a great game to watch if the Steelers had won.It sure was a show of the character of this years Patriots team.I was also happy to see Troy Brown get the recognition he deserved after not getting the nod for the Pro Bowl, but as he was quoted as saying last night, the only recognition he felt important, was the trust and respect of his team.Its off to the Super Bowl for them, and a rematch of a game played earlier in the season.I still like the Pats in this one!
hj

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Before you Pat fans get upset with this prediction (which is my actual best guess on the outcome of the game), let me assure you that- by picking against the Pats- I have assured that they will upset the Rams this Sunday.  So, here goes...

Rams 37  Patriots 10

The Rams special teams won't offer up 14 points like the Steelers did, and Warner, Faulk, and company will rack up yardage and points in a Superbowl that will be dull and lifeless before halftime.  
_(Naturally, this means that in real life, the Pats will probably block three field goals, and return two interceptions for touchdowns in a total annihilation of St. Louis.)_

One Snowy January evening,
there was a pass to "NOBODY?"
So the Raiders went home packing,
and the Patriots on to Rivers Three...

Next week they took their "destiny" dreams,
and visited a curtain of "iron."
But a horrid Kordell and some special teams,
made the curtain more like lace chiffon (okay, poetic license).

So now we visit New Orleans,
I'll pick them to lose again,
But win or lose, one thing will surely please,
this awful poetry will finally end! 
:D

Naturally, I'll be cheering for the Patriots (because I always root for the underdog AND I hate to watch a boring SuperBowl... besides then I can say my team lost TWICE to the Superbowl champs)! 
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## gebe33

The Rams have been the best team in football all year and will easily win the Superbowl. Who do you think will start at the QB position? I think they will go with Brady but I have to say that I was happy for Bledsoe. That fact that he has remained such a good team mate when it must of killed to him to stay a backup QB has really raised my opion of him as a man. I wish him luck in the future.
(I've been wrong so far and don't want to jinx the Pats by picking them now):D

----------


## EyeManFla

OK. so much for that Battle of the Turnpike..................



Take Heart...Pat's Fans.....No team that has lost to our Headcoachless Suckeneers in the regular season has won the Super Bowl in the same year.


Please Pats...win.....no more Kurt Warner soup commercials,please!

----------


## Sean

I think Brady will start also............or is that what we are supposed to think(like the rams)? From what i understand from the sports seg on the local news...... coach B went right up to both drew and tom after the win and told them not to discuss it just before the media caught up to them after sundays game. Seem's to make sense. I don't know if this meant to be a strategic move to keep the rams guessing or to cut down on the media hype as to who will actually start. To me they have both been very professional about this through out the entire season. So like all Pats fans (i hope) I say CONGRATS ! to drew,tom and the rest of the team . Win or lose this sunday every one has played as a team and for the  team. IMHO  They have done it with both integrity and sincerity ................just the way it should be ........for the love of the game. Go PAT'S :cheers:

----------


## Sean

Ok,
It's just about kick off time .............does anyone have any opinions on tonight's game?

----------


## Night Train

If I would have posted before the game, the ONLY chance I would have given the PATS is if they started the veteran Bledsoe. As you can now see, I apparently no absolutely nothing about football. (Hence, I cheer for the Colts) I can however make a great fart sound by sqeezing my hands together.....that must count for SOMETHING.

Congrats HArry....well done. The best game in a long time!:cheers:

----------


## hcjilson

Well its Monday again......And quite a game it was!
If you watched the game from the beginning you are aware of *why* and *how*  they won the game.If the truth be known, it was all over after the introduction of the players.The Patriots chose not to be introduced individually, but rather as a team.To our delight, and to the delight of the many Patriots fans, the *TEAM* showed up and gave everyone who watched, the greatest Super Bowl in history.Some may argue that point, but I'll guarentee that last night's Super Bowl is the only one that has ever been decided on the last play of the game.

Hats off to the St Louis team for the great comeback to tie it up, but a bigger hats off to the team that didn't pack it in when that happened.The team who just took it in stride and got the job done.What an outstanding performance!

Needless to say there is a lot of joy around these parts this morning!

best from Cape Cod from harry j

PS the frosting on the cake.....I bought 2 boxes in the White Cliffs pool and won $250!!!!!!!

----------


## Pete Hanlin

The Rams came in one by one,
the Patriots as a team,
and when sounded the final gun,
DESTINY was no longer a dream!

Till next year...

----------


## gebe33

:D The Pats showed the value of teamwork should never be underestimated. The Rams may have had more talent but nobody had more heart!!!
Tom

----------


## Night Train

http://espn.go.com/page2/s/simmons/020204.html

----------


## Sean

> _Originally posted by hcjilson_ 
> *Some may argue that point, but I'll guarentee that last night's Super Bowl is the only one that has ever been decided on the last play of the game.*


Who needs OT anyway          ................way to go Pats!!!!!!!  :cheers:;):D

----------


## hcjilson

That was a great article! Its the mystique of this years team explained and the fanaticism of the fans as well.I've sent that along to many friends this AM.What with the expansion draft coming along, and salary caps etc, this Patriots team will never play together again.Its kind of sad-but what a thrill they gave us this year.
harry j

----------


## Sean

Night Train,
Thank's for the html. Great article........it really hit home. Thank's again.....

----------


## shanbaum

> _Originally posted by hcjilson_ 
> *Some may argue that point, but I'll guarentee that last night's Super Bowl is the only one that has ever been decided on the last play of the game.
> *


Nope, there was Super Bowl V, also in Nawlins, but at Tulane Stadium; Cowboys first appearance, versus the Colts.  As I recall, the 'pokes were doing OK until Johnny Unitas was replaced by Earl Morrall at QB.  Colts won it 16-13 on a field goal as the final seconds ticked off.

Not a great game overall, as I recall - but I was _there_.  

The following year's game was satisfying as the Cowboys creamed the Dolphins at the Orange Bowl.

But I agree, Sunday's game may have been the best so far.  For a great game, it was a very weird game...

I wonder if the Cowboys would consider moving to Hartford...

----------

